# Muscovite/biotite schist, OK?



## Alplily (Jan 1, 2012)

*Photos: Schist*

Found this schist today on a rock hunting mission... really pretty stones with a lot of dark sparkle... I just need to know if it is safe to use them in a tank. I have more "cooking" on the stove right now! What a nerd.


----------



## nonswimmer (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Alplily. Have you tried your schist? I have it in my backyard and was also thinking of using it.


----------



## Tropical_Wannabe (Aug 19, 2010)

Schist is a metamorphic rock and is perfectly fine/safe for aquarium use.


----------



## nonswimmer (Jul 26, 2014)

Tropical_Wannabe said:


> Schist is a metamorphic rock and is perfectly fine/safe for aquarium use.


Thanks a lot for confirming!


----------

